# DYNO: fwd vs awd



## liquidicenf (Mar 15, 2007)

ok, so i am wanting to dyno my car and i see on the forum here, that quite a few people dyno their cars fwd, which makes sense to me, b/c the car is fwd under most everyday driving conditions. 
I tried to explain this to a few people and they didnt understand.. i explained how the haldex uses a clutch and usually only engages when the front is about to loose traction.
thoughts.. opinions..


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: DYNO: fwd vs awd (liquidicenf)*

It'll be easier to FWD dyno it, as AWD dynos are more rare. On the other hand, an AWD dyno will show more accurate power output, because the TT isn't just FWD, and FWD will show better numbers because of lower drivetrain loss. If you wanna be an e-thug, go FWD, if you really wanna know, go AWD


----------



## liquidicenf (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: DYNO: fwd vs awd (l88m22vette)*

well i have access to an awd dynojet.. so i am debating on what to do..


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: DYNO: fwd vs awd (l88m22vette)*


_Quote »_ b/c the car is fwd under most everyday driving conditions

No it's not. Haldex is almost constantly transferring torque. Not a lot, but it is. Pull the fuse once and drive around without it...you'll see the world through my FWD eyes









_Quote »_an AWD dyno will show more accurate power output, 

No it won't. Haldex will be transferring torque back and forth on the dyno; it'll make for a jumpy dyno plot.
I say go ahead and be e-thuggin with an accurate torque curve and hp plot rather than go with a scribbly looking Haldex influenced dyno sheet. Dynoing AWD will still probably give you accurate peak numbers but the curve will be messy. If you're just concerned about peak power might as well just dyno AWD then.


_Modified by Murderface at 2:08 AM 10-28-2007_


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: DYNO: fwd vs awd (l88m22vette)*

I've never dynod my TT but at waterfest there was an AWD dyno there
and there was a crowd around an aviator grey 225 TT strapped down
long wait strapping it down adjusting and finally the tech took a few pulls.
I caught up to him later and he was pissed
cause the dyno could NOT give any sort of reading
and the Techs were blaming the quattro/haldex because
of how the power is laid down. the front and rear rollers
are independent/not connected.... see the problem?
I don't know if he was refunded for the session or not 
but the printout was useless
I'd advise you look for a fwd dyno and 
disable the quattro/haldex.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: DYNO: fwd vs awd (exboy99)*

well i'd say they didn't know what they were doing! I've had my car dyno'd about 3 times, all AWD with no problem at all. I had good number and true numbers. The only benefit to disabling the haldex is for those who want higher numbers. You're care is not just fWD, and when you put it on the dyno, you'll see! You're right, the rollers are indepedent, and your TT will spin both rollers at the same time...it does not wait for a slip. When you start moving, both wheels will move! Now, as someone else said, your plot wont be as smooth because it will catch the clutch engaging and disengaging which will show up on the plot as power loss, but you will also see a huge spike in torque to the rear wheels. Plus, when you get the dyno plot, it should be able to show TOTAL power with is calculated from both wheels...
Dude, just get it AWD. I've read on other forums and post about how disabling the clutch is not healthy for it because it's not just electric. There's moving parts still moving in the clutch even if it's power is pulled....
You got the quattro....so dyno it as it is


----------



## TREFTTY (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: DYNO: fwd vs awd (Krissrock)*

Someone on here had a bad experience on an AWD dyno recently. He had previously been dynoed on a AWD mustang dyno and it worked out right. But this last time it was a different brand and it was similar to what krissrock was just talking about. So if you can find a mustang dyno It sounds to me like they work. But I dont dyno so I can only speculate. I will IM this to him and see if he want to chime in.


_Modified by TREFTTY at 11:18 AM 10-29-2007_


----------



## liquidicenf (Mar 15, 2007)

thanks for the responses. i'm hoping this thread will help people in the future when they search how to go about dynoing.
anyone know what kind of affect a haldex controller would have on the dyno? would it create a smoother torque curve? hmmm


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: DYNO: fwd vs awd (TREFTTY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREFTTY* »_Someone on here had a bad experience on an AWD dyno recently. He had previously been dynoed on a AWD mustang dyno and it worked out right. But this last time it was a different brand and it was similar to what krissrock was just talking about. So if you can find a mustang dyno It sounds to me like they work. But I dont dyno so I can only speculate. I will IM this to him and see if he want to chime in.

_Modified by TREFTTY at 11:18 AM 10-29-2007_

yes sir, that was me







I _tried_ to dyno last weekend on a Dyno Dynamics dyno, didn't work out too well... the dyno was not load based therefore it could not override the ESP resulting in the car hitting the brakes at 40mph on the dyno.
Ended up pulling a bunch of fuses and trying other things but it wouldn't work. so we tried it in FWD w/haldex disconnected. it dynoed but just wasn't right. I know from experience that a mustang dyno has no issues with this car, but I also see a lot of people using dynojet's. Just stay away from dyno dynamics dyno's here is my thread if you want to read more...http://www.audiforums.com/m_680590/tm.htm
and yes a controller might help some, but still not as smooth as a torsen system


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: DYNO: fwd vs awd (VWdriver03)*

I've dyno'd twice on a fwd dynojet with the haldex disconnected and several times on an AWD Mustang Dyno. I had no problems with either dyno. I switched ESP off for all dyno's.
For a comparison - in stock mode - the 225 TT on a FWD Dynojet in 4th gear will put down about 195-200 whp if the dyno is correctly setup. On an AWD Mustang Dyno in 4th gear it will put down about 155-160 whp. Obviously there will other factors such as weather etc. - i'm talking all things being equal.


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: DYNO: fwd vs awd ([email protected])*

joe which method did you use to disconnect the haldex? Pull the plug by the muffler?


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: DYNO: fwd vs awd (TSTARKZ123)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TSTARKZ123* »_joe which method did you use to disconnect the haldex? Pull the plug by the muffler?

Yup


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: DYNO: fwd vs awd ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I've dyno'd twice on a fwd dynojet with the haldex disconnected and several times on an AWD Mustang Dyno. I had no problems with either dyno. I switched ESP off for all dyno's.
For a comparison - in stock mode - the 225 TT on a FWD Dynojet in 4th gear will put down about 195-200 whp if the dyno is correctly setup. On an AWD Mustang Dyno in 4th gear it will put down about 155-160 whp. Obviously there will other factors such as weather etc. - i'm talking all things being equal. 

Once again, actual information triumphs over the internet masses


----------

